# Stones at their peak IMO



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


Yeah I like all the versions of the Stones but still think the Mick Taylor years are my favorite.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Rabbit said:


> Yeah I like all the versions of the Stones but still think the **** Taylor years are my favorite.


Totally!!


----------



## albaloney (Nov 29, 2009)

YaReMi said:


> Totally!!


Without a doubt the Taylor years are the Stones at their finest, but the early years with Brian Jones produced some great, raw, R&B and blues imo.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

albaloney said:


> Without a doubt the Taylor years are the Stones at their finest, but the early years with Brian Jones produced some great, raw, R&B and blues imo.


Yup. I like the hits version better, at least in part because I’m used to it, but it’s, I suppose intentionally, tighter end to end. The vid above has them playing with each other, jamming on time as a variable, so has some loose moments, but when they bring it all together at the end, they are trucking right along sounding great.

I find M-I-C-K‘S harp playing to be probably an acquired taste. Charlie said that a big part of their sound was him following Keith instead of vice versa.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Toronto 1977


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ron Wood was great in The Faces, but I just don't grok his work in The Stones.
The Mick Taylor years were the best in my opinion, though Beggar's Banquet which precedes Taylor is great.

Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out, man.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What the fuck is wrong with "Mick"? M i c k What a stupid platform.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The censor on this forum is Irish?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The Taylor years are without question the deepest as far as catalogue gems.


----------

